# Question regarding 7 series performance upgrade



## tjay1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone have info on upgrading my 2004 745I? I have the car cosmetically decked with AC Schnitzer package and 22" rims. I want to really get a great company that does performance upgrades. I currently have 2k miles on the vehicle and want to add approximately 100 horsepower. Please let me know if anyone has any information. Alpina does not sell any parts from an aftermarket stand point.


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

What wheels and Tire size did you use???? :thumbup: 


I just bought the AC wheels also and im having the same problem. The 22s are the only way to go but i have a problem with the front tires. I got the Type II wheels 22" With Pirelli P Zero. The rear tires are 295/25/22 and the front are 265/30/22. The problem im having is the front lip on the wheel sticks out farther then the tire. Looks bad. The rear is perfect. I will take a picture for you guys to look at. 

If anyone knows what im talking about please help.

marcus


----------

